# Progress



## Airbone (Aug 3, 2021)

I have an indoor and outdoor thread out there, but new tent new thread lol.

Gunna put all my outdoor and indoor stuff here from now on.

Here’s the new tent.
Viviosun 4x4 with spider farmer 4000 watt led. Ac infinity cloud line 6” fan.


----------



## Airbone (Aug 3, 2021)

Will post some pics of greenhouse and veg tent tomorrow. 

Gotta feed!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 4, 2021)

Looking good bro.


----------



## gmo (Aug 4, 2021)

Looks great to me! Keep it green!


----------



## Airbone (Aug 4, 2021)

New genetics 
Cakes and cream clones from a friend.



Veg tent running the black lime and og kush x9 lb hammer. And 2 unknowns.



And of course the greenhouse.


----------



## Ant420 (Aug 4, 2021)

nice


----------



## Airbone (Aug 9, 2021)

Day 21
Starting to get sugary!


----------



## Airbone (Aug 9, 2021)

Might actually have a bud of the month pic.

next month for sure!


----------



## Airbone (Aug 9, 2021)

Spider mite issues in my greenhouse.
Working on that one!
Any suggestions?


----------



## Bubba (Aug 9, 2021)

Pyganic or Azamax quick!

Bubba


----------



## Airbone (Aug 13, 2021)

Day 27 of flower.
Almost half way!









Had a problem with my tent though.
Had a post bust off while I was at work and it bent another.
Came home to a half collapsed tent and freaked out!


----------



## Airbone (Aug 13, 2021)

Killed those spider mites in my greenhouse and those are going good!

Lost my black lime in my other tent.
It hermed on me.
Everyone else looks good.
These are in day 7 of flower.


----------



## pute (Aug 13, 2021)

Nice work.


----------



## Airbone (Aug 13, 2021)

pute said:


> Nice work.


Thank you.
Been a huge learning experience.
You guys though…. Are frickin amazing.
Totally wouldn’t be as nice without you all.


----------



## pute (Aug 13, 2021)

Next grow will be better with less stress.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 14, 2021)

Looking Good Buddy
Glad to have you make sure you stick around


----------



## Airbone (Aug 20, 2021)

Day 34 for these ladies 
The one looks bad burnt but still hanging on.


----------



## Airbone (Aug 20, 2021)

Day 14 for the blurple tent.




starting to get some flowers.


----------



## Airbone (Aug 20, 2021)

And the babies 



Not doing very well with the coco.
Need to lower my ph I’m thinking.


----------



## David Bradley (Aug 21, 2021)

Airbone said:


> Thank you.
> Been a huge learning experience.
> You guys though…. Are frickin amazing.
> Totally wouldn’t be as nice without you all.


Yes this has been super helpful with my first grow even know kinda having an issue with light stress but hopefully bubba is right and it's just old age ,crossing fingers


----------



## David Bradley (Aug 21, 2021)

Airbone said:


> Day 14 for the blurple tent.
> View attachment 277251
> 
> starting to get some flowers.


Nice very nice , I really just want this one to be over with , my grow that is


----------



## Airbone (Aug 21, 2021)

David Bradley said:


> Yes this has been super helpful with my first grow even know kinda having an issue with light stress but hopefully bubba is right and it's just old age ,crossing fingers


I have yellowing fans already and I’m in week 5. I should have done more trimming in veg. Some of the leaves just yellow and fall off, but the majority look good and green.
I’m sure bubba has it right on, my outdoor stuff is like 6 ft tall and I get yellowing on those quite a bit but they are budding nicely.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 21, 2021)

Air your plants look Very healthy as far as I see
Did you enter Bud of month


----------



## Airbone (Aug 21, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Air your plants look Very healthy as far as I see
> Did you enter Bud of month


Was waiting till august when I might have a chance


----------



## Airbone (Aug 21, 2021)

I mean September


----------



## Airbone (Aug 21, 2021)

Outdoor girls are huge
Captain Jack’s dead bug killed most of the spider mites but they are coming back.
Pygamic will be here Tuesday to nuke the rest of these little bastards.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 21, 2021)

Airbone said:


> I mean September


You can enter the same bud every month


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 21, 2021)

Airbone said:


> Outdoor girls are huge
> Captain Jack’s dead bug killed most of the spider mites but they are coming back.
> Pygamic will be here Tuesday to nuke the rest of these little bastards.View attachment 277264
> View attachment 277265
> View attachment 277266


Very Nice
Once you have SMites it is very hard to kill them dead 
Takes like 3-4 growth cycles of the mites 
They lay a crap load of eggs that keep on hatching even after being treated for the live Mites. 
That is why I spray every 2 weeks for insects


----------



## David Bradley (Aug 23, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Very Nice
> Once you have SMites it is very hard to kill them dead
> Takes like 3-4 growth cycles of the mites
> They lay a crap load of eggs that keep on hatching even after being treated for the live Mites.
> That is why I spray every 2 weeks for insects


What do you use for your spray??


----------



## Airbone (Aug 23, 2021)

I was using captain Jack’s dead bug.
It did ok but I heard on here from some of the guys about pyganic and bought some of that.


----------



## Airbone (Aug 29, 2021)

Day 51 water only now and those big fans are looking scraggly. But resin production picked up.















Can’t wait to taste!


----------



## Airbone (Aug 29, 2021)

Day 23


----------



## Bubba (Aug 30, 2021)

Airbone said:


> And the babies View attachment 277252
> 
> Not doing very well with the coco.
> Need to lower my ph I’m thinking.


Did you pre load it with cal-mag?

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 30, 2021)

Airbone said:


> I was using captain Jack’s dead bug.
> It did ok but I heard on here from some of the guys about pyganic and bought some of that.


Azamax is another. Also organic, but very expensive.

Bubba


----------



## Airbone (Aug 30, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Did you pre load it with cal-mag?
> 
> Bubba


The guy at the hydro store said it already had it so no. But they are starting to turn around now.


----------



## Airbone (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Airbone (Aug 30, 2021)

Second spray for the mites.
Numbers looking way better!


----------



## Bubba (Aug 30, 2021)

Airbone said:


> The guy at the hydro store said it already had it so no. But they are starting to turn around now.


Lot of newer Coco had it "pre" put in....

Bubba


----------



## Airbone (Sep 7, 2021)

A couple days left I’m thinking for these.


----------



## Airbone (Sep 7, 2021)

For the first grow indoors I’m not too upset.

Second batch about 30 days out and looking better than my first run was.


----------



## Michael S (Sep 8, 2021)

Good.


----------



## Tropical Sativa Man (Sep 8, 2021)

Airbone said:


> And the babies View attachment 277252
> 
> Not doing very well with the coco.
> Need to lower my ph I’m thinking.


Looks like they might benefit from some added nitrogen.  If it's just coco choir, the PH should be neutral.


----------



## Airbone (Sep 8, 2021)

Tropical Sativa Man said:


> Looks like they might benefit from some added nitrogen.  If it's just coco choir, the PH should be neutral.







They are doing better.


----------



## Airbone (Sep 9, 2021)

First indoor in the bag…
Well almost..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 9, 2021)

Airbone said:


> First indoor in the bag…
> Well almost..
> View attachment 278361


Wow Great Job Bro


----------



## Airbone (Sep 15, 2021)

About 2-3 weeks left on these.


----------



## Airbone (Sep 15, 2021)

Time to start another few.
I got some gelato, wedding cake and zkittles ILGM auto seeds going in water tonight.
Thanks to a friend who grows some amazing stuff!


----------



## gmo (Sep 16, 2021)

Pulling up a chair!


----------



## gmo (Sep 16, 2021)

@Airbone  from experience with those same strains.... the wedding cake likes to be topped
 It won’t grow out of control. The zkittlez is a wild beast. It, and the gelato will take over if you let them. I have pretty good notes from my runs on them. Hit me up if you need


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 16, 2021)

Air try this Avatar you may like it better


----------



## Airbone (Sep 16, 2021)

12 3/4 oz pretty much fully dried!
I’m happy!


----------



## gmo (Sep 16, 2021)

Nice harvest! Looks great!


----------



## Carty (Sep 17, 2021)

Your really killing it..... I think you'd increase your yield adding a small COB light to the flower room to add more spectrum..  read up on it and plants seem to love that mix..  

Looking great, enjoy the harvest


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 17, 2021)

Awesome job.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 17, 2021)

Airbone said:


> 12 3/4 oz pretty much fully dried!
> I’m happy! View attachment 278829


Now you Sir, are a Grower and a shower
Sweet Job


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 17, 2021)

Airbone said:


> First indoor in the bag…
> Well almost..
> View attachment 278361


That's like the one golf shot that makes you quit your job to join the PGA pro tour. Nice work.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Carty (Sep 18, 2021)

oh for sure... my first grow was a joke so to achieve this on run #1...  Atta Boy.   and that's not being cute but a
huge compliment sir..  I grew 10 seeds,  got 1 female and about an oz or less...  lmao.

rock on man.... we wanna see more


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 18, 2021)

Carty said:


> oh for sure... my first grow was a joke so to achieve this on run #1...  Atta Boy.   and that's not being cute but a
> huge compliment sir..  I grew 10 seeds,  got 1 female and about an oz or less...  lmao.
> 
> rock on man.... we wanna see more


Heck I killed half my plants when I started LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 18, 2021)

Smoke break


----------



## Carty (Sep 18, 2021)

ahhh.. thanks ... pass it to the left man.... mmm.  Emerald Bay Purps


----------



## Airbone (Sep 18, 2021)

Thanks guys I am having a lot of fun with it.
Next batch looking better than the first.
Hopefully it continues that way.


----------



## Airbone (Sep 18, 2021)

I can’t figure out what I am doing wrong with my coco plants. Soil is doing so much better. 


Airbone said:


> Thanks guys I am having a lot of fun with it.
> Next batch looking better than the first.
> Hopefully it continues that way.


----------



## Airbone (Sep 18, 2021)

Anyone know what kind of burn this is?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 18, 2021)

Are you feeding Cal/mag


----------



## Airbone (Sep 18, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Are you feeding Cal/mag


Yes sir 1 tsp per gallon.


----------



## Airbone (Sep 18, 2021)

Airbone said:


> Yes sir 1 tsp per gallon.


I think it is a ph issue maybe. I mixed some nutes drunk and the next morning they started to burn. 
Only the coco though, I don’t think I over mixed food but maybe wasn’t patient enough with the ph chemicals.

Never drink and mix! Lol


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 18, 2021)

I believe in coco you want closer to 7 ml not the 5ml you are feeding but Im in soil now I use 5ml or 1 tsp per gallon myself.
@pute can say he is a Coco Nut


----------



## pute (Sep 18, 2021)

I grow in sunshine #4....never in coco


----------



## David Bradley (Sep 18, 2021)

Mine I let dry to long but the orange peel and aluminum foil trick so it doesn't touch the goods worked great there all nice and and squishy now.


----------



## Airbone (Sep 18, 2021)

David Bradley said:


> Mine I let dry to long but the orange peel and aluminum foil trick so it doesn't touch the goods worked great there all nice and and squishy now.


Beautiful bro!


----------



## David Bradley (Sep 18, 2021)

Airbone said:


> First indoor in the bag…
> Well almost..
> View attachment 278361


Congrats airborne I will give a final weight on my grow as well Gona do it tonight.


----------



## pute (Sep 18, 2021)

@Airbone....nice


----------



## Bubba (Sep 18, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Heck I killed half my plants when I started LOL


In the "olden days" for me it was pretty much plant them where ever and hope for the best. 

Then the revelation: A friend had a plant on his back porch, in a five gallon pot filled with topsoil and it grew like gang busters.

I didn't know much, but I figured out soil made a difference. That was the beginning. Just getting one to survive to bud at all. Most didn't get that far!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Sep 18, 2021)

Carty said:


> Your really killing it..... I think you'd increase your yield adding a small COB light to the flower room to add more spectrum..  read up on it and plants seem to love that mix..
> 
> Looking great, enjoy the harvest


Any examples in the add on smaller catagory you would give example? Not real familiar with COBs, but would give one a try. Seems like I have read something like this before, so better check it out.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 18, 2021)

Bubba said:


> In the "olden days" for me it was pretty much plant them where ever and hope for the best.
> 
> Then the revelation: A friend had a plant on his back porch, in a five gallon pot filled with topsoil and it grew like gang busters.
> 
> ...


My very 1st grow was at 15 in my Mom yard all the way in backyard no one could see BIG yard. They grew to 8ft and no buds because it was only mid July but the plants were tall and wide , no feeding just good soil.
I came home one day to check the babies and they were ripped , I known it was someone who knew me or my sisters friends, Bastards


----------



## Bubba (Sep 18, 2021)

Airbone said:


> Thanks guys I am having a lot of fun with it.
> Next batch looking better than the first.
> Hopefully it continues that way.


Mine sure got better than the first! Your first is pretty much out of the park. I'm shooting for 1 lbs from 2x4 max, 2lbs from 4x4 max.  not there yet!


----------



## Bubba (Sep 18, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> My very 1st grow was at 15 in my Mom yard all the way in backyard no one could see BIG yard. They grew to 8ft and no buds because it was only mid July but the plants were tall and wide , no feeding just good soil.
> I came home one day to check the babies and they were ripped , I known it was someone who knew me or my sisters friends, Bastards


Was your tooth brush also missing?

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 18, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Was your tooth brush also missing?
> 
> Bubba


Yea


----------



## Airbone (Sep 25, 2021)

Blurple tent getting close!


----------



## Airbone (Sep 27, 2021)

How much time you think?
Started flush tonight.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 27, 2021)

Hard to tell with all the colors going on. If you see Cloudy with maybe 20 or 30% amber you should be good.


----------



## Airbone (Sep 27, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Hard to tell with all the colors going on. If you see Cloudy with maybe 20 or 30% amber you should be good.


I am seeing about 20 % now and still have a 2 week flush!
What happens if I have too much amber?


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 27, 2021)

Airbone said:


> I am seeing about 20 % now and still have a 2 week flush!
> What happens if I have too much amber?




you will get stoned to the bone


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 27, 2021)

I do not necessarily agree with this opinion , and I say opinion because it is very difficult to find any scientific studies with peer reviewed abstracts to form a thesis

having said that , this is the common interpretation on color of trichomes and what it means




*AMBER TRICHOMES*
Amber trichomes are great indicators for Indica growers as they tend to produce the heaviest and most physical effects – often resulting in couchlock. 

Bear in mind that trichomes turning amber do indicate deteriorating THC levels, so it is a good idea to check on them several times a day to ensure that you harvest at the peak moment for both high THC levels as well as the desired couchlock effects.


the entire article can be read at link











						The Different Stages of Trichome Development | CenturionPro Solutions
					

Each stage of trichome development has various consequences on the strain effects, and can be great indicators of when to harvest!




					cprosolutions.com


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 27, 2021)

I usually harvest with Cloudy to 10 to 20% amber.


----------



## Airbone (Sep 29, 2021)

Just picked up some orange haze and Sirius black clones from a friend.
My 3 autos needed a companion.
And clones of the sticky glue and cakes in the background.


----------



## Airbone (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## gmo (Sep 29, 2021)

Hey @Airbone .  Which auto strains and how many are you running this time around?


----------



## Airbone (Sep 29, 2021)

gmo said:


> Hey @Airbone .  Which auto strains and how many are you running this time around?


One of each.


----------



## Airbone (Sep 29, 2021)

Airbone said:


> One of each.


Wedding cake gelato and zkittles


----------



## gmo (Sep 29, 2021)

@Airbone I'd recommend having a plan in place.  The Gelato and Zkittlez will get huge from day 30-50.  The Wedding Cake will stretch, but not even remotely close to the way the other 2 will.


----------



## Airbone (Sep 29, 2021)

gmo said:


> @Airbone I'd recommend having a plan in place.  The Gelato and Zkittlez will get huge from day 30-50.  The Wedding Cake will stretch, but not even remotely close to the way the other 2 will.


Good to know I have two tents running so I’ll probably move the wedding cake to the small tent.
Thanks!


----------



## WeedSeedsExpress (Oct 1, 2021)

Airbone said:


> I have an indoor and outdoor thread out there, but new tent new thread lol.
> 
> Gunna put all my outdoor and indoor stuff here from now on.
> 
> ...


Nice picture mate! They look perfect
**


----------



## Airbone (Oct 1, 2021)

WeedSeedsExpress said:


> Nice picture mate! They look perfect
> **


Thank you!
I will be running some chemdawg feminized seeds purchased from you after my clone run is finished.


----------



## Airbone (Oct 1, 2021)

Days left.


----------



## gmo (Oct 2, 2021)

Getting real close, and looking killer! Nice one, @Airbone


----------



## Airbone (Oct 2, 2021)

gmo said:


> Getting real close, and looking killer! Nice one, @Airbone


Thanks!
Loving the purps coming out in that one! Wish I would have cloned it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

SWEET JEBEUS


----------



## WeedSeedsExpress (Oct 4, 2021)

Sounds great! Cannot wait to see some pictures of them!


----------



## Airbone (Oct 4, 2021)

Autos have grown legs and started running…., day 15 above soil.
I didn’t plan it this way but these all popped up on my dads birthday…
Kinda cool and easy to remember!


----------



## gmo (Oct 4, 2021)

@Airbone Looking back at my notes on those autos--- You should see sex on them in approximately 8 days, at around 23 days from breaking ground.


----------



## Airbone (Oct 4, 2021)

gmo said:


> @Airbone Looking back at my notes on those autos--- You should see sex on them in approximately 8 days, at around 23 days from breaking ground.


Ones already popped pistils


----------



## Airbone (Oct 4, 2021)

Airbone said:


> Ones already popped pistils






The zkittles


----------



## gmo (Oct 4, 2021)

@Airbone have you considered topping those autos?


----------



## Bubba (Oct 4, 2021)

gmo said:


> @Airbone I'd recommend having a plan in place.  The Gelato and Zkittlez will get huge from day 30-50.  The Wedding Cake will stretch, but not even remotely close to the way the other 2 will.


Good to know, I prefer shorter indica type plants.

Bubba


----------



## Airbone (Oct 5, 2021)

gmo said:


> @Airbone have you considered topping those autos?


I know you said one likes to be topped but did not remember which.
Probably should though.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 5, 2021)

I have seen many people topping autos now, topping makes more Bud Sites, but can slow (will) plants grow3 time.
Do it


----------



## Insane (Oct 5, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I have seen many people topping autos now, topping makes more Bud Sites, but can slow (will) plants grow3 time.
> Do it


Back when I was "in the know" (if I ever was lol) most growers frowned on topping a plant and did LST instead. Is this still a thing? Or maybe these growers were concerned about plant recovery time and losing some of the outdoor grow season?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 5, 2021)

Insane said:


> Back when I was "in the know" (if I ever was lol) most growers frowned on topping a plant and did LST instead. Is this still a thing? Or maybe these growers were concerned about plant recovery time and losing some of the outdoor grow season?


All depends on the desired effect, most strive for more bud sites and light exposure.


----------



## Insane (Oct 5, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> All depends on the desired effect, most strive for more bud sites and light exposure.


Which is achieved by topping then?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 5, 2021)

Insane said:


> Which is achieved by topping then?











						Topping Cannabis Plants: The Complete Guide - Honest Marijuana
					

Want more buds on your pot plants? Try topping cannabis to maximize yields. In this article, the experts at HMJ give you tips for growing like a pro.




					honestmarijuana.com


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 5, 2021)

You can get bigger buds by bending the b.itch over and allowing light into areas that normally don't get light.
I have never topped an Auto but i have topped many of my girls after they reached about 18".


----------



## gmo (Oct 5, 2021)

@Airbone the wedding cake responds very well to early topping.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 5, 2021)

You Guys who are growing Autos should start a thread dedicated for Auto's Growing and help.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 5, 2021)

Yep. You guys need an Auto Thread.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 5, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep. You guys need an Auto Thread.


I just created one for people who need to know




__





						Everything we wanted to know about Auto's But were afraid to ask.
					

A Place to just talk Auto's , Lets new people learn shared secrets here.




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## Airbone (Oct 9, 2021)

Second batch down!
Scrogg netting doing its job!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 9, 2021)

Airbone said:


> Second batch down!
> Scrogg netting doing its job!
> View attachment 280284
> View attachment 280285
> ...


I was thinking of making this your award


----------



## Airbone (Oct 9, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I was thinking of making this your award
> View attachment 280288


Lmao new avatar?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 9, 2021)

Airbone said:


> Lmao new avatar?









LOL sorry having fun


----------



## Airbone (Oct 9, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> LOL sorry having fun


Haha couldn’t save the last one.


----------



## David Bradley (Oct 9, 2021)

gmo said:


> @Airbone have you considered topping those autos?


I toped my last grow 8 times it was not autos


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Airbone (Oct 10, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 280328


You forgot to sign it.
And you forgot to say…. 
“ I am not just the spokesperson, I am a member too”


----------



## Bubba (Oct 10, 2021)

David Bradley said:


> I toped my last grow 8 times it was not autos


Are those Thai stick plants?  Sorry couldnt resist....

Bubba


----------



## David Bradley (Oct 11, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Are those Thai stick plants?  Sorry couldnt resist....
> 
> Bubba


No lol


----------



## David Bradley (Oct 11, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Are those Thai stick plants?  Sorry couldnt resist....
> 
> Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 11, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Are those Thai stick plants?  Sorry couldnt resist....
> 
> Bubba


Duh I just got it now after 2 days of reading it LOL


----------



## Airbone (Oct 12, 2021)

Oh Yeah!!
Bubble bags have arrived!


----------



## Airbone (Oct 12, 2021)

A little less weight than the last 4 cut.
I am guessing about 9-10 zips off of three plants.



But smells amazing


----------



## Bubba (Oct 12, 2021)

Airbone said:


> Oh Yeah!!
> Bubble bags have arrived!View attachment 280457


This is great. I get all worked up when it's bubble day! Never mind my arm feels like a rubber band! Bubble bag guy includes a 90 I believe. I have two sets, first one still works fine. I need one of those little washing machines.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 12, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Duh I just got it now after 2 days of reading it LOL


Sorry, pretty well baked when I typed that. Purple Dawn bubble, paralyzes strong bodies 12 different ways. It's the wonder bread of cannabis.

Bubba


----------



## Airbone (Oct 12, 2021)

Bubba said:


> This is great. I get all worked up when it's bubble day! Never mind my arm feels like a rubber band! Bubble bag guy includes a 90 I believe. I have two sets, first one still works fine. I need one of those little washing machines.
> 
> Bubba


Me too that looks way easier.
Last time I used this with a mixing bit.



This kit came with all these.



Not bad for 60 bucks


----------



## Airbone (Oct 16, 2021)

Bubble hash done…
Can’t wait to try it!
And here is some more pics of the progress.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 17, 2021)

Hash looks good, did you use that drill to do mixing , I would imagine a paint stirring bit was used also?
Most times it comes out a lot greener with the paint stirring method   Not a bad job.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 17, 2021)

I have all my fresh trim and popcorn buds in the freezer
When I have more time , this winter  I plan to process it myself.
Now I neede to figure where I packed away my Bubble bags, Of course I hide them in something LOL


----------



## Airbone (Oct 17, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Hash looks good, did you use that drill to do mixing , I would imagine a paint stirring bit was used also?
> Most times it comes out a lot greener with the paint stirring method   Not a bad job.


No I did this one with a spoon.
But yes hook a pain mixer to it, the hardest part it run it slow enough in my drill.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 17, 2021)

Airbone said:


> No I did this one with a spoon.
> But yes hook a pain mixer to it, the hardest part it run it slow enough in my drill.


I did it with a 12volt dewalt a few yrs back with the mixer on end , work pretty good
Hash was on the Green side though


----------



## Bubba (Oct 17, 2021)

Airbone said:


> View attachment 280705
> 
> Bubble hash done…
> Can’t wait to try it!
> ...


Was this dry frozen or wet frozen?  

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 17, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I have all my fresh trim and popcorn buds in the freezer
> When I have more time , this winter  I plan to process it myself.
> Now I neede to figure where I packed away my Bubble bags, Of course I hide them in something LOL


Hiding..... Sat down at a friend's house getting ready to roll one. He reaches around in cabinet and pulls out a bottle of some kind of "old man stool softener" stuff and pulls the weed out. So why in that box...
So his daughter won't find it....

Bubba


----------



## Airbone (Oct 17, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Was this dry frozen or wet frozen?
> 
> Bubba


Dry


----------



## Slowflow (Oct 17, 2021)

Here is my little rainbow punch.  Is ok to have the bud ripen a little longer.  What is a good time to pick. Is the harvesting stage very important when it comes to taste and potency as well as curing.


----------



## Airbone (Oct 18, 2021)

Slowflow said:


> Here is my little rainbow punch.  Is ok to have the bud ripen a little longer.  What is a good time to pick. Is the harvesting stage very important when it comes to taste and potency as well as curing.


You want to check tricombs to see when it’s done. Use a scope or a jeweler loupe to check for amber color. I like around 30%. 
This will determine the effects clear to cloudy tris give a more energetic high and more amber is supposed to be more couch locked type of hi.


----------



## Airbone (Oct 23, 2021)

Day 17 for my big tent. Girls are moving along nicely.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 23, 2021)

Looking good my friend.


----------



## Andrew (Oct 23, 2021)

Heck of a jungle love it


----------



## Slowflow (Oct 26, 2021)

Airbone said:


> You want to check tricombs to see when it’s done. Use a scope or a jeweler loupe to check for amber color. I like around 30%.
> This will determine the effects clear to cloudy tris give a more energetic high and more amber is supposed to be more couch locked type of hi.


Thank you and I purchased a loupe.  Wow you really see these tricombs. The stem and head. My question is does the whole tricomb change color or is the head of it that I want to look for. Thanks


----------



## Airbone (Oct 26, 2021)

Slowflow said:


> Thank you and I purchased a loupe.  Wow you really see these tricombs. The stem and head. My question is does the whole tricomb change color or is the head of it that I want to look for. Thanks


The heads….
@ROSTERMAN posted a great video on it.


----------



## gmo (Oct 26, 2021)

How many plants do you have in that tent @Airbone ? Any chance you can draw a diagram and post a picture so we can tell what we're looking at? I've attached a photo as an example of what I'm talking about. It's be great to tell what you've got packed in there! Looking good!


----------



## Airbone (Oct 26, 2021)

gmo said:


> How many plants do you have in that tent @Airbone ? Any chance you can draw a diagram and post a picture so we can tell what we're looking at? I've attached a photo as an example of what I'm talking about. It's be great to tell what you've got packed in there! Looking good!View attachment 281114


@gmo 
This is what I got.



Sirius black 
Orange haze and clones of these ready for the next run.


----------



## gmo (Oct 26, 2021)

@Airbone awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Airbone (Nov 3, 2021)

Day 29 girls are starting to bulk up a bit and everyone has a nice sugar coat.




Here’s cakes 1




Sticky glue



And cakes 2


----------



## Airbone (Nov 3, 2021)

Autos not so much!
Lol
Day 42
Zkittles 




Gelato 




Wedding cake


----------



## Airbone (Nov 3, 2021)

Cloning the Sirius black and orange haze in a week or two.


----------



## gmo (Nov 3, 2021)

@Airbone looking good! What's going on with the autos? Do you think it's the blurple light? Maybe they're not getting enough light? Weird! They were absolute monsters for me.


----------



## Airbone (Nov 3, 2021)

I think I stunted them a bit.
I transplanted from cups to 1 gallon then 3 gallon. 
I should have done it earlier. Or not at all. They hit a whole week after the last transplant I didn’t see hardly any growth.
Don’t think it was the light I had pretty good results running 2 1000 viper spectras in that tent with my last photo grow. 

I think I just screwed up something.

But I will try autos again!


----------



## Airbone (Nov 3, 2021)

@gmo 
I have been thinking about one of those mars hydro you have. It obviously works well!




This was last grow that got me my gold bar though.


----------



## gmo (Nov 4, 2021)

So strange. The run that I did where the gelato and the Zkittlez blew up was running at 50w/sqft. In hindsight, I'm sure that was overkill, but I did end up with 1.25g/w. The wedding cake has been pretty predictable for me under 150w in a 2x2 (37.5w/sqft). I'm on my third run of it now and probably couldn't tell the grows apart if I was asked to. Yield was 131g on the first run and 159g on the second.


----------



## Airbone (Nov 5, 2021)

gmo said:


> So strange. The run that I did where the gelato and the Zkittlez blew up was running at 50w/sqft. In hindsight, I'm sure that was overkill, but I did end up with 1.25g/w. The wedding cake has been pretty predictable for me under 150w in a 2x2 (37.5w/sqft). I'm on my third run of it now and probably couldn't tell the grows apart if I was asked to. Yield was 131g on the first run and 159g on the second.


Just added it up.
My 2x4 tent has 2- 230 watt(1000watt)
Viper spectras.
So that would be 57.5w/sq ft 

Correct?


----------



## Airbone (Nov 5, 2021)

If that’s right I’m only getting 28.5 w/ft in my 4x4.


----------



## Airbone (Nov 9, 2021)

Day 40 tops getting heavy, put in second scrog netting.








Cakes 1 starting to show some purple.




Cakes 2 is a keeper!




Sticky glue is starting to show some potential.


----------



## Airbone (Nov 9, 2021)

Not going to get a lot but the autos are looking good.


----------



## Airbone (Nov 9, 2021)

Next in line. Trimmed and topped.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 13, 2021)

Mars hydro has upped their game for the indoor tent grower. I help set folks up and new go to setup is 2x4x80 Marshydro tent, with SP3000, or the 4x4x80 version and two SP3000. There are many combinations of successful lighting.  Add infinity 6inch, 8 inch if you use 4x4 or need to pull serious air, it's basically double the CFM of the 6 inch version.

For less, substitute the TSL 2000 in place of SP3000. Still flush, add gorilla brand tent.

Bubba


----------



## Airbone (Nov 15, 2021)

New tent with 2 sp3000 in route.
Had to move my grow, ran out of room with the new tent on the way.




And a little pic of the girls in real light.


----------



## Airbone (Nov 15, 2021)

New room is completely different as far as temp and humidity control. Got to get that all figured out again.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 16, 2021)

You will love the SP3000.  I'm after my 3rd one!

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 16, 2021)

Cant wait to get my grow room setup this winter. Hoping too anyway. I will be ordering the SP3000


----------



## Airbone (Nov 16, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Cant wait to get my grow room setup this winter. Hoping too anyway. I will be ordering the SP3000


They are on sale throughout Mars hydro.
Between the sale and discount code I save 100 bucks.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 16, 2021)

Airbone said:


> They are on sale throughout Mars hydro.
> Between the sale and discount code I save 100 bucks.


Heck might as well seems like we will all be turning Chinese soon anyway


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 16, 2021)

I like this one too.

Mars Hydro FC-E 3000 BridgeLux 300W LED Grow Light for sale,buy Mars Hydro FC-E 3000 BridgeLux 300W LED Grow Light - Mars Hydro (mars-hydro.com)


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 16, 2021)

Airbone said:


> They are on sale throughout Mars hydro.
> Between the sale and discount code I save 100 bucks.


What code Bro


----------



## Airbone (Nov 16, 2021)

Coupon code is 
Marijuanapassion


----------



## Bubba (Nov 16, 2021)

Cocoforcannabis (also has discount code) has great reviews of LEDs including the SP3000. Check those PAR numbers.

Bubba


----------



## Airbone (Nov 18, 2021)

Let’s go!
New shit here and running. Time to se what these new lights do.


----------



## gmo (Nov 18, 2021)

Looking fantastic @Airbone ! Can't wait to see what ya do with all that square footage!!


----------



## Airbone (Nov 19, 2021)

No signs of any hermits after the timer mishap thank goodness.

Filling out nicely!

Cakes and cream 1




Cakes 2




And sticky glue


----------



## Airbone (Nov 23, 2021)

So the autos are down!
Not impressed with quantity at all but that’s most likely my fault.
Won’t bother you with pics till they are cured.

Next in line…
Durban poison from herbies.
Put 3 in water then paper towels.
2-3 popped.




3 out of the pecan pie from In House popped but these are reg seeds. Hopefully I get a female to clone.


----------



## gmo (Nov 23, 2021)

@Airbone I'm bummed to hear that the autos didn't impress!  You'll surely make up for it with the rest of your gardens, I'm sure.  I'm running a 3rd round of the Wedding Cake now and can say that I'm not too impressed either.  Not sure what's going on, the previous 2 times have gone well but this time they seem to be 'stuck'??? Anyway, I think that I'm probably done with autos after this go 'round.  I think I can do much better with photoperiod plants.  If you wanna try some more of the autos I have in the future, just hit me up and you can have em


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 25, 2021)

Awesome !


----------



## Andrew (Nov 25, 2021)

Looking really nice . Love all the frost


----------



## Airbone (Dec 3, 2021)

Started flush today. These ladies are ready.


----------



## Airbone (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Airbone (Dec 6, 2021)

Defoliation time.
A few days and time to flip these girls.
Ones on the right are done obviously.
Lol


----------



## boo (Dec 7, 2021)

airbone, you shaould be proud of your flowers, shows you know growing...


----------



## Airbone (Dec 7, 2021)

boo said:


> airbone, you shaould be proud of your flowers, shows you know growing...


Thx @boo,
I am super proud of my girls.
I’ve been lucky to have some really great growers help me out.


----------



## spunom (Dec 7, 2021)

Plants look awesome! Great job!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 7, 2021)

Airbone said:


> Thx @boo,
> I am super proud of my girls.
> I’ve been lucky to have some really great growers help me out.


Looking Great , are you sure you wife isn't doing the growing LOL
Nice Job


----------



## Airbone (Dec 7, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Looking Great , are you sure you wife isn't doing the growing LOL
> Nice Job


Lol she isn’t allowed to help in the grow room.
Her thumbs are like her heart!
Black!


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 7, 2021)

I volunteer to try that stuff out for you if you need an unbiased subjective review.  haha


----------



## Airbone (Dec 7, 2021)

She does pretty well actually.
She killed every plant I ever got her for years…
But she has it down now.
All her house plants love fox farms as well!


----------



## Airbone (Dec 12, 2021)

Got some work to do.










Tester bud looking good!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 12, 2021)

LOOKS GREAT Buddy
Purple is nice


----------



## Andrew (Dec 12, 2021)

Love when that day comes. Looks Fantastic


----------



## Airbone (Dec 12, 2021)

Some in light pics.
I am really happy with cakes#2
I got 3 clones just flipped to flower and 4 more cuts off of those.
I think I will keep that one around for a while.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2021)

Nice.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 13, 2021)

Congrats. Great job!


----------



## Airbone (Dec 17, 2021)

Cakes 1




Cakes2




Very cherry/maple syrup smell.


----------



## spunom (Dec 17, 2021)

If you need any outside taste testers, I'm available.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 17, 2021)

Enter Bud of the Month
LINK


			https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/december-bud-of-the-month.80234/


----------



## Airbone (Dec 17, 2021)

spunom said:


> If you need any outside taste testers, I'm available.


If I could I would.
They seem to defy gravity, this time.


----------



## Airbone (Dec 17, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Enter Bud of the Month
> LINK
> 
> 
> https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/december-bud-of-the-month.80234/


I know where the bud of the month is @ROSTERMAN. Thanks your doing a great job!


----------



## Airbone (Dec 22, 2021)

Super happy with this run.
Day 11 flower…. Already popping flowers everywhere!


----------



## Airbone (Dec 30, 2021)

Veg tent on track…
All 3 pecan pie and the 2 Durban poison all showed sex!
All girls!! 



Time to trim prim and transplant.


----------



## Airbone (Dec 30, 2021)

Some Bruce Banner and Chemdawg feminized seeds from weed seed express going in water tonight!


----------



## gmo (Dec 30, 2021)

Everything looking great @Airbone ! That Chemdawg is fiya and will produce well. It did respond well to being topped several times before inducing flowering 

I wanna see ya run some of that Top Dawg gear. Any plans on running them soon?


----------



## Airbone (Dec 30, 2021)

gmo said:


> Everything looking great @Airbone ! That Chemdawg is fiya and will produce well. It did respond well to being topped several times before inducing flowering
> 
> I wanna see ya run some of that Top Dawg gear. Any plans on running them soon?


Next in line with the fam 95 reg seeds.
And gmo x gth


----------



## gmo (Dec 30, 2021)

The fam is legit, too! I haven't run the gmo x gth yet, but will consider running it next go around if yours and my timelines correlate and we can run them simultaneously. That might be fun!


----------



## Airbone (Dec 30, 2021)

gmo said:


> The fam is legit, too! I haven't run the gmo x gth yet, but will consider running it next go around if yours and my timelines correlate and we can run them simultaneously. That might be fun!


That would be!
I will have room in about 6 weeks but will make it work when you are ready.


----------



## gmo (Dec 30, 2021)

I need 9-10 wks but can figure something out to make it happen. Let's reconvene on this and make it happen.

Keep it green!


----------



## Bubba (Dec 30, 2021)

gmo said:


> I need 9-10 wks but can figure something out to make it happen. Let's reconvene on this and make it happen.
> 
> Keep it green!


Cool, two same strain grows. Maybe we should have a thread like that. Post strain to grow next,
see if others want join in. 

You know, "I'm hearing up to grow Durban Poison in 3 weeks" or whatever, see who else wants to grow same strain, decide germination start date and go.

Bubba


----------



## Airbone (Dec 30, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Cool, two same strain grows. Maybe we should have a thread like that. Post strain to grow next,
> see if others want join in.
> 
> You know, "I'm hearing up to grow Durban Poison in 3 weeks" or whatever, see who else wants to grow same strain, decide germination start date and go.
> ...


Catch up ….
My Durban poison is about 3 weeks already. Lol


----------



## Bubba (Dec 30, 2021)

I don't do the sativa but if I had the big outdoors to grow, that would be one I would try.

Bubba


----------



## Europe's finest (Dec 31, 2021)

Airbone said:


> And the babies View attachment 277252
> 
> Not doing very well with the coco.
> Need to lower my ph I’m thinking.


What are you feeding them? I have clones running also, yes it could be the coco but if your feeding them nutes it's the nutes I make my own soil for the last 15 years here are some clones no nutes.


----------



## Airbone (Dec 31, 2021)

Europe's finest said:


> What are you feeding them? I have clones running also, yes it could be the coco but if your feeding them nutes it's the nutes I make my own soil for the last 15 years here are some clones no nutes.


You grow some beautiful girls!
I use fox farm nutes. That was my last grow and first attempt at coco, usually soil. I did get it back on track I was running 6.5 ph like my soil plants. Dropped it to 6.0 and did way better.
This was the coco plant when I chopped it.


----------



## Europe's finest (Dec 31, 2021)

Thanks yea try and stay away from nutes as much as possible, good soil correct pH and ppm are the key not all those nutes from you have to know when to push nutes but most people just want huge buds but don't really have a clue to actually growing but how many grams do you get from each plant.


----------



## Airbone (Jan 4, 2022)

Chemdawg first up,
The Bruce banner is a little slower starting but all seeds popped.
Should be up in the next day or two.




veg tent working away.
Time to top a few.
Durban poison is getting tall and leaves are starting to look sativa ish.







Flower tent filling in nicely, scrofulous netting is in. Unfortunately I found a small thrip infestation there.
Thought I had them all gone, little bastards!
Been killing all I can find. Don’t really use pesticides now, only like 6 weeks to go on these.


----------



## Airbone (Jan 10, 2022)

Room starting to stink

Chemdawg and Bruce banner seedlings from WSE.


----------



## Airbone (Jan 10, 2022)

Veg tent


----------



## Airbone (Jan 10, 2022)

And the stink.


----------



## Airbone (Jan 10, 2022)

Airbone said:


> And the stink.
> View attachment 285983
> View attachment 285984
> View attachment 285985
> ...


Day 30 of flower today,
Almost half way there!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 10, 2022)

Well Look at you   Dang  Nice Job Sir


----------



## gmo (Jan 10, 2022)

Lookin fantastic, @Airbone .  Can't wait to see what phenos you pull out from those Chemdawg seeds .


----------



## Airbone (Jan 21, 2022)

Moving along…day 48 of flower.
Cakes and cream showing out again…
Getting plump and just dripping.







smells of the orange haze is heavenly.











Bruce banner and Chemdawg




and the veg tent got a defoliation and transplant to permanent pots.


----------



## gmo (Jan 21, 2022)

Fan-Freaking-Tastic.  Love watching your greenery, @Airbone !


----------



## boo (Jan 21, 2022)

gotta love me some greazy buds...


----------



## Airbone (Jan 28, 2022)

Little mishap trimming…..
That’s ok though was about time to taste test anyway.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 29, 2022)

So how was it?

Bubba


----------



## Airbone (Jan 29, 2022)

Bubba said:


> So how was it?
> 
> Bubba


Still drying….
But I am sure it taste like it needs two more weeks.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 29, 2022)

Airbone said:


> Still drying….
> But I am sure it taste like it needs two more weeks.


spray cal mag on it.

Bubba


----------



## Airbone (Feb 8, 2022)

Started flush las night , almost ready. Been battling a thrip infestation in two tents with no pesticides.
Didn’t catch the problem until they were already in flower and didn’t want to spray them.
So I will be glad to chop these down and nuke the tent before I get a delivery from @gmo.
Looking forward to starting a tandem grow with some gmoxgth next.
And extremely glad to not have to hunt thrips every night.
Haha


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Airbone (Feb 8, 2022)

L





ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 287790


lmao


----------



## gmo (Feb 8, 2022)

Nuke it!


----------



## gmo (Feb 8, 2022)

Are those pictures of the Chemdawg, @Airbone ?


----------



## Airbone (Feb 8, 2022)

No those are cakes and cream 
Orange haze and Sirius black.
The Chemdawg is safe and bug free in the veg tent.


----------



## Airbone (Feb 8, 2022)

Theres one of them little bastards in that pic!
Lol


----------



## gmo (Feb 8, 2022)

A little beat up, but better than nothing. You'll win the war with a little nuke action.


----------



## Airbone (Feb 8, 2022)

gmo said:


> A little beat up, but better than nothing. You'll win the war with a little nuke action.


I definitely can see the difference in the last grow with the same strains.
Did not do as well, I am sure the stress of the bugs slowed things down.
Got them on some clones from someone or possibly in the soil I am using.
Luckily I caught it and nuked everything in veg and all the tents I could.
Will be spraying the shiz out of those tents for probably a week or so before anything else goes in it.


----------



## Airbone (Feb 8, 2022)

FYI I found pyganic to be great on mites but Spinosad seems better for thrips.
I put some fresh mixed pyganic directly on one of those thrips.
Slowed it down but it actually jumped and got away once it dried.
The captain jacks kills them on contact.
But captain jacks didn’t do the job on the spider mites I had on my outdoor.
But pyganic knocked the crap out of them.


----------



## gmo (Feb 8, 2022)

I think I shared an experience that I had when I was trading clones, but if not, here goes:
There was another forum years ago, around 2010, called Cannetics. A lot of familiar handles from here and all the other popular cannabis sites at the time. Really cool place! Invite only and super secretive at the time (think Fight Club). Trading, testing, spreading the elite cuts was the name of the game.
The one and only time I've dealt with spider mites came from some clones that I was gifted from a member there. It was an absolute disaster. I used Dr. Dooms foggers, Azamax, etc. and I could not keep them from coming back. After dealing with them for over a year I finally shut it down and replaced my tents. I was much more selective when trading or taking in clones after that incident. I never wanna deal with those super mites ever again. Still gives me the heebie jeebies thinking about that mess.
Moral of the story, be selective when bringing in plants from outside sources. I won't even consider bringing home clones from the dispensary, and haven't brought any in to my current grow rooms since starting back up. Make a plan to quarantine plants that you're bringing in and do some preventative treatment from the moment they go near your grow room.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 8, 2022)

gmo said:


> I think I shared my an experience that I had when I was trading clones, but I'd not, here goes:
> There was another forum years ago, around 2010, called Cannetics. A lot of familiar handles from here and all the other cannabis sites at the time. Really cool place! Invite only and super secretive at the time (think Fight Club). Trading, testing, spreading the elite cuts was the name of the game.
> The one and only time I've dealt with spider mites came from some clones that I was gifted from a member there. It was an absolute disaster. I used Dr. Dooms foggers, azamax, etc. And I could not keep them from coming back. After dealing with them for over a year I finally shut it down and replaced my tents. I was much more selective when trading or taking in clones after that incident. I never wanna deal with those super mites ever again. Still gives me the heebie jeebies thinking about that mess.
> Moral of the story, be selective when bring it in plants from outside sources. I won't even consider bringing home clones from the dispensary, and haven't brought any in to my current grow rooms since starting back up. Make a plan to quarantine plants that you're bringing in and do some preventative treatment from the moment they go near your grow room.



excellent advice

and do not forget the danger of bringing vegetable cuttings from the local store into your gardens

the tomato plants I bought from the nursery,  unbeknownst to me were infested with spider mites and I’ve now fought them for the last 3 years , outdoors too!

last year was the best bug free year and ve had in several years , the early use of Spinosad and Pyganic on a regular basis knocked the mites out 100%

im ready for them bastiages if they come around agin this year


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 8, 2022)

I remember Cannetics.


----------



## Airbone (Feb 13, 2022)

One chopped and 8 more to go!
Ugh…
I hate trimming


----------



## gmo (Feb 13, 2022)

Airbone said:


> I hate trimming



Me too!


----------



## gmo (Feb 15, 2022)

Did ya get em all chopped down? Are you wet trimming or dry trimming? Either way, I feel for you. Trimming is by far my least favorite part of the grow.
I'm at day 43 of my grow, and suspect they'll be coming down at day ~63. I could probably start germination of the GMO x GTH in +/- 2 weeks. Is that gonna work for you?


----------



## Airbone (Feb 15, 2022)

3 done 6 to go… work has not been cooperating with my grow schedule.
I wet trim and been cutting as I go.
But yes I will be ready,
Hanging in one tent and should be able to clean and nuke it in about a week.


----------



## gmo (Feb 15, 2022)

Airbone said:


> 3 done 6 to go… work has not been cooperating with my grow schedule.
> I wet trim and been cutting as I go.
> But yes I will be ready,
> Hanging in one tent and should be able to clean and nuke it in about a week.


Just out of curiosity, have you ever tried dry trimming? I find it easier when you're dealing with quantity.


----------



## Airbone (Feb 15, 2022)

I agree. But I like bubble hash.
Dry trim seems to drop a lot of keif like you said when dry trimmed.
Do you process with scissors, or by hand?


----------



## gmo (Feb 15, 2022)

That makes sense!
I dry trim with scissors.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 16, 2022)

Ya, Um, .. You's two guys.... Are awesome.... I love seeing your work / the pictures you's two post and such.  .. I'm sure I am probably not the only one.  Couldn't think of anything else to try and give you shyt about.  More coffee and pinch hits this am !


----------



## Airbone (Feb 16, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Ya, Um, .. You's two guys.... Are awesome.... I love seeing your work / the pictures you's two post and such.  .. I'm sure I am probably not the only one.  Couldn't think of anything else to try and give you shyt about.  More coffee and pinch hits this am !


Lol I appreciate the comment because I am definitely not a pro but been learning here a lot. But you got me ready to start my rdwc with your posts!
Love seeing your progress as well!


----------



## Airbone (Feb 20, 2022)

Veg tent getting full,
Time to flip to flower


----------



## Airbone (Feb 20, 2022)

And the Chemdawg and Bruce banner are right behind them.
Wow I am liking the smells of the Chemdawg already!




chemdawg in front Bruce banner in the back. The one Bruce banner in the back left is a very weak pheno, might just have to let that one go.


----------



## Airbone (Feb 20, 2022)

Oh and the Carolina Reapers


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 20, 2022)

Looking good bro. Nice job.


----------



## Airbone (Mar 3, 2022)

Girls got a trim and put in their flower tent. Giving them some time to adjust to the new light before I flip them to flower.
Bruce banner and Chemdawg ready for a transplant.


----------



## Airbone (Mar 3, 2022)

The ones on the right went in two nights ago and are adjusting well to the stronger light.
Ones on the right were put in last night.
Definitely showing signs of light stress.
Even at 50% power.


----------



## Airbone (Mar 10, 2022)

Girls adjusted to the 2 sp 3000.
Giving some bloom nutes and flip tonight.
In here I have
Cakes n cream
Sirius Black
Orange haze
Sticky Glue 
And Pecan Pie

The pecan pie is definitely way more sensitive I’ve noticed.
They drink a lot more than everyone else.
Kind of a pain to keep up, having to water them in between normal watering.
“Note to self”
Less strains next time!


----------



## gmo (Mar 14, 2022)

Got anything to enter in to Bud Picture of the Month? We need entries!


----------



## Airbone (Mar 14, 2022)

gmo said:


> Got anything to enter in to Bud Picture of the Month? We need entries!


I’m sure I can find one I haven’t posted yet.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 14, 2022)

Enter in brother.


----------



## bombtombadll (Mar 30, 2022)

Airbone said:


> Day 21
> Starting to get sugary!View attachment 276654
> View attachment 276655
> View attachment 276656
> View attachment 276657



You have some skill with a camera... Nice pictures, plants look amazing.


----------



## Airbone (Mar 31, 2022)

Little update for the flower tent.
Day 20 of flower.
Coming along nicely.





Orange haze




Cakes and cream




Sirius black 




Durban poison 




And pecan pie




And the whole tent.


----------



## gmo (Mar 31, 2022)

Fook ya!  That's looking amazing!

Any update on the Chemdawg?


----------



## Airbone (Mar 31, 2022)

She is on rest in the veg tent.
I didn’t have the room to flower it out at the moment. So I have to decide which mom of the Chemdawg to keep for indoor. The other one will go out in the greenhouse.
Back left is a Bruce banner mom I kept too. The other two phenos of that sucked though.


----------



## gmo (Mar 31, 2022)

The one in the front looks like a winner to me .

I've had it in jars for a while now. I have my doubts on the true lineage of the beans from WSE. I've been successful growing their genetics (assuming WSE and ILGM are using the same parent seed bank), but there is to much variation in their strains and they don't seem to be selling what's advertised. I get very little/no chem notes in either of the phenos I grew out. They're both pungent and we're a pleasure to grow, but they ain't Chem.


----------



## Airbone (Mar 31, 2022)

I agree I was not impressed with their Bruce banner so far. I popped 5,one didn’t pop, one was a runt. The three that grew two of the phenos didn’t have any real branch production.
My wife had to keep it of course.




Don’t know if I will buy from them anymore.
One of my Durban poison runts was from them too.


----------



## Carty (Apr 1, 2022)

HA HA...  dude,  I thought I was a busy camper.  nice.  hey, figured how to follow threads.. yeah, I'm not to pc good..

Bro I thought I had a strain problem,  wow.  and it's not easy trying to grow so many at one time because they tend to
have different needs and wants.  You keep things very clean and big kudos for that bro..  keep up the fine works


----------



## Airbone (Apr 1, 2022)

Lol thanks Carty. Yeah I went a little overboard with strains this time.
I am keeping it down to a couple at a time now.
It’s been interesting trying to keep up on all of them. 
Thanks for stopping by. @Carty 
If you check out my other thread with gmo you can see how your Irene x white Runtz is doing.


----------



## spunom (Apr 2, 2022)

Great looking plants homie! You definitely got skills!


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 2, 2022)

Look good brother Airbone.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 2, 2022)

gmo said:


> The one in the front looks like a winner to me .
> 
> I've had it in jars for a while now. I have my doubts on the true lineage of the beans from WSE. I've been successful growing their genetics (assuming WSE and ILGM are using the same parent seed bank), but there is to much variation in their strains and they don't seem to be selling what's advertised. I get very little/no chem notes in either of the phenos I grew out. They're both pungent and we're a pleasure to grow, but they ain't Chem.


I had a bit of a problem with the dosidos seeds ordered from ILGM. They were quick to offer me replacement seeds and left it up to me to let them know what I wanted to do. I did get the buy 10 get 10 deal but they are less than 50% coming up. I only wanted two plants and got one nice one and one beautiful healthy runt I have hopes for. I really don’t want that strain again for fear of getting the same seeds. I’ve never had any problems starting seed until this point. I was pleased with my last order and love their customer service so I may stick with them But I have been looking at the goat and monkey site too…


----------



## Airbone (Apr 14, 2022)

Found a herm spot on one of the pecan pies that burst open. Right above my floor fan.
I am guessing it’s probably all pollinated.


----------



## gmo (Apr 14, 2022)

Airbone said:


> Found a herm spot on one of the pecan pies that burst open. Right above my floor fan.
> I am guessing it’s probably all pollinated.
> 
> View attachment 293851
> View attachment 293852


Awww ****! Sorry to hear that


----------



## gmo (Apr 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I had a bit of a problem with the dosidos seeds ordered from ILGM. They were quick to offer me replacement seeds and left it up to me to let them know what I wanted to do. I did get the buy 10 get 10 deal but they are less than 50% coming up. I only wanted two plants and got one nice one and one beautiful healthy runt I have hopes for. I really don’t want that strain again for fear of getting the same seeds. I’ve never had any problems starting seed until this point. I was pleased with my last order and love their customer service so I may stick with them But I have been looking at the goat and monkey site too…


I wouldn't ever order from ILGM ever again. Been there, done that. Too much variation, and I have my doubts that what they're selling is true to what they're advertising. There are way better suppliers out there and for what ILGM charges you can get some damn good seeds from true breeders.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 14, 2022)

gmo said:


> I wouldn't ever order from ILGM ever again. Been there, done that. Too much variation, and I have my doubts that what they're selling is true to what they're advertising. There are way better suppliers out there and for what ILGM charges you can get some damn good seeds from true breeders.


I ordered twice from them my first grow GDP and GG was very happy with outcome. But those dosidos I just don’t know finally have two plants but one tall and one short don’t want replacement dosidos From probably the same stock. Did order girl crush seeds for next grow from a different vendor came much quicker and packaging was nice with freebie seeds but who knows what they will do. Gonna have to pop one to see and try to squeeze her in somewhere to find out I guess


----------



## stepheneking (Apr 14, 2022)

Very nice Grow! Those girls look great! Plenty of TLC there!


----------



## Airbone (May 15, 2022)

The thrips got way too bad in my flower tent so I pulled everything a little early.




I got a batch of fam 95 coming up next from a good friend. Also a new shipment of new stuff from happy plantz.




I just can’t decide what to rein with them so I will ask you all.
Any suggestions on what to run with this beautiful Fam 95?

Strip and cleaning the flower tent and time to germinate.


----------



## gmo (May 15, 2022)

So sorry to hear that those farkin thrips struck you again. damnit! still looks like you'll pull a decent harvest from it, though.

Hmmm.... the FAM is legit, grade A fire. If you're concerned about uniformity and same plant height, then I would recommend something indica dominant. It grew very similar structure wise to the WSE Chemdawg that we both ran. Whatcha got in your arsenal these days?


----------



## Airbone (May 15, 2022)

This is what I have for beans.









I also have those Chemdawg and Bruce banner mothers going. I have one chem clone going with my rainbow sherbet.


----------



## gmo (May 15, 2022)

Personally, I'd go with that scary cherry


----------



## gmo (May 15, 2022)

Or maybe even the super skunk


----------



## Airbone (May 15, 2022)

Thanks I will do both…
I only have like 2 scary cherry and I believe those are reg.
So I pull a female.


----------



## gmo (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Airbone (May 18, 2022)

Dude!!!!
I don’t know how I survived without one of these before.
Loving this auto trimmer.

Before….




After…







a little trim still necessary. But damn…
I love it


----------



## gmo (May 18, 2022)

@Airbone DUDE!!!! Tell me more about that thing.  I'm in the market for one.


----------



## Airbone (May 18, 2022)

There’s a few 
Trying to see which one my wife ordered but it’s a 19” model.
Has a bottom blade and screen top. All the trims fall to the bottom bowl for the hash pile.




Top has fingers and a handle to stir.


----------



## Airbone (May 18, 2022)

On Amazon for around 150 ish 
Gl trim bowl.


----------



## Airbone (May 18, 2022)

Also picked up one of these in case those dirty thrip beyatches show up in flower again!


----------



## gmo (May 18, 2022)

Airbone said:


> Also picked up one of these in case those dirty thrip beyatches show up in flower again!View attachment 297367


I'm sure you already know, but make sure you know what you're doing and stay out of the room while that ozone generator is on.


----------



## Airbone (May 18, 2022)

gmo said:


> I'm sure you already know, but make sure you know what you're doing and stay out of the room while that ozone generator is on.


Yes sir !!!!!!

DISCLIMER!!!
OZONE GENETATORS produce toxic gas that WILL kill everything around it if not used safely!!!!


----------



## Airbone (May 18, 2022)

gmo said:


> I'm sure you already know, but make sure you know what you're doing and stay out of the room while that ozone generator is on.


Yes sir !!!!!!

DISCLAIMER!!!
OZONE GENETATORS produce toxic gas that WILL kill everything around it if not used safely!!!!


----------



## pute (May 18, 2022)

Hmmm


----------



## Airbone (May 19, 2022)

pute said:


> Hmmm


Hmmm?
That sounds like a hmmm of something I might not know. Lol
Plan on the generator for cleaning and sterilization of my tents.
Also read about them being used for pest control for bed bugs and food storage.
Not much on running them with live plants though.
If you know something I don’t please share.


----------

